# Sunday's Show and Tell... 9/19/21



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2021)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 19, 2021)

find of the week-Iverson


----------



## Sven (Sep 19, 2021)

My $25 purchase.  A 1937 CWC , no badge  (maybe Roadmaster)



Morrow hub date March 1937


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 19, 2021)

I saw this bike leaning against a duplex home off the road to & from my ride to work. I finally saw someone out in the driveway & asked if it was for sale, not knowing exactly what it was. I just thought it looked cool, multi speed beach cruiser with a cool color. I said I'll give you 20 bucks, still not knowing what it was yet, I just felt that would be cool since I rolled-up on him at 8:00 in the morning. Turns out it was his next door neighbors' & I did get it for $20!
Murray Ocean Breeze in need of some serious love!













Happy Sunday Yall 😎


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 19, 2021)

Ok can some one explain what this cat food is really was made out of . I found the can in my grandfathers machine shop . I grabbed it for the exacto knife blades but then realized how cool the can is.  I also find this great glass case. The case was free on the side of the road. This holds my rc card really well. I also bought a bike from the original owners son that was restored by the original owner in the late 1980s .


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 19, 2021)

1933? ladies Harvard deLuxe I picked up yesterday. A nice original with some killer parts including a sweet pair of steel-clad wood balloon wheels. It’s got an ND model C hub which makes me think 1933. “Next to Wings” decal still hanging in.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 19, 2021)

I was thrilled to get this NOS Shaw headbadge!  Also some small bits and bobbles for my Indian motorcycle project.  The spring pieces are a NOS set that Miami Mfr. either made or offered for the lower fork; similar to the Majestic spring fork set up.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 19, 2021)

Picked up this 1992 dyno detour 3 days ago. Even though it’s not crazy old, due to the nature of these bikes they usually are pretty beat up so I was shocked at how nice this one still is. Looks like the kid must have been more into video games haha


----------



## iceman (Sep 19, 2021)

Great week, I went to a great bike swap in Vancouver BC. Sold lots of junk and found some treasure. 2005 Skulls Skates Crusier. 1 of 100











And a garage sale find. Ritchey mountain bike


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 19, 2021)

iceman said:


> Great week, I went to a great bike swap in Vancouver BC. Sold lots of junk and found some treasure. 2005 Skulls Skates Crusier. 1 of 100View attachment 1481110
> View attachment 1481111
> 
> View attachment 1481112View attachment 1481114
> And a garage sale find. Ritchey mountain bike



Awesome scores! Right-on


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2021)

dagummit, fell off the wagon again...another antique bag and another seat, both for the "someday" pile.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 19, 2021)

Last weeks swap was fun.. picked up some interesting stuff.. rear english cyclemaster from a friend



























.. think it would look great on a cool baloon tire bike.  4 boxes of nos sturmey archer parts...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 19, 2021)

Did pretty darn good today! The family took a drive into Connecticut to pick up some goodies!
Went to pick up a 1937? Steelcraft tricycle ..Ended up coming home with a 1860s Springfield ? rifle ,a WW2 German bayonet and a really cool antique telescope !
Plus I picked up 2 great girls parts bikes! a 38? Rollfast and a 50/51 Western Flyer Super with springer/chainguard..(No tank or light)


----------



## Rustngrease (Sep 19, 2021)

Found a few bits from the swap near Portland a week or so ago, and a few yard sale goodies, 59-60 harley tank emblems, awesome German scooter thanks to redline , and managed to find a few nice waves to ride.

Cheers


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 19, 2021)

Self deleted. Please Carry On


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 19, 2021)

My sister gave me a box of old family photos...I pulled out a few with a Trike and a couple of Wagons! Pictures are of my Mom and her older brother Jack!...
Unfortunately, no trike or wagons were saved...

July 1935 Missoula Montana












a few years later...


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Sep 19, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!



I’m not a Bike collector or die-hard hobbyist. (But I may be coming one.) I found the CABE forum about a year ago when I was about to being restoring my 1950 Schwinn D12. I bought that bike used in the mid 60’s for my newspaper route and it’s been in my parent’s basement ever since I stopped using it long ago. It’s now done and turned out beautiful, but that’s a longer story I’ll post with photos on the appropriate forum when I have time. Looking for tips and insight on that project is what lead me to you folks and your expertise. Thank you for that, it was an immense help for that project. So now my Sunday morning ritual has become reading the Show and Tell and other CABE Forums with my morning coffee. Just a week or two ago someone shared how they just bought a Raleigh and enjoyed them so much. I’m not sure why that grabbed attention, but it did and got me doing a little research. Well last week I came across this matching pair of Raleigh Sports for sale, and I thought they just looked too nice to pass by. I bought them from the original owners who purchased the pair new in 1971 in Arlington Heights IL.  Again, I know almost nothing about Raleigh’s (or most any bike for that matter), but I think the men’s is all complete as it was sold new. I know the women’s is missing the tire pump, and has the wrong grips. And I assume that would have had a rack and saddlebag as well when new? Even the paperwork and wrench was still with them. I haven’t touched the bikes yet other than a short test ride. Shifters and brakes are working fine. These photos are just as brought them home this past week.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2021)

I bought this all original Shelby badged Cadillac bicycle down to the tires! With a shockease fork . Should clean up really nice!


----------



## JRE (Sep 19, 2021)

Did some trading for this. One and should be getting another one I sold 10 yrs ago back soon.


----------



## Hastings (Sep 19, 2021)

Decent 1941? Shelby with a local dealer sticker and registration. I thought the paint was touched up cause of the spots on the dealer decal but after a closer look it just flaked off. Little love and will be a great bike.


----------



## higgens (Sep 19, 2021)

Got me a project!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> Did pretty darn good today! The family took a drive into Connecticut to pick up some goodies!
> Went to pick up a 1937? Steelcraft tricycle ..Ended up coming home with a 1860s Springfield ? rifle ,a WW2 German bayonet and a really cool antique telescope !
> Plus I picked up 2 great girls parts bikes! a 38? Rollfast and a 50/51 Western Flyer Super with springer/chainguard..(No tank or light)
> View attachment 1481186
> ...



You know I’m digg’n that trike! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2021)

Not much this week. Glass original TELECHRON clock face


----------



## nightrider (Sep 19, 2021)

Got a sewn edge seat from @bobcycles . And the thing I'm most excited about is this 1961 Curtis Mathews tube amp. I've been hunting for power supply for months. Very difficult to find. Bob came through on this one, too! He went out of his way to get this into my hands. He picked it up from a friend, packed and shipped it to me ( I paid for shipping). And never asked for a dime.


----------



## iceman (Sep 19, 2021)

While it is still Sunday,here are today’s finds. Mongoose amplifier amd a cramerotti Road bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2021)

On the Tail of the Dragon this weekend with my new bride. We’ve been together nine years so it was time! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> On the Tail of the Dragon this weekend with my new bride. We’ve been together nine years so it was time! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1481309
> 
> ...



Congratulations Shawn!


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> On the Tail of the Dragon this weekend with my new bride. We’ve been together nine years so it was time! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1481309
> 
> ...



Congratulations Shawn and Heidi!!


----------



## genesmachines (Sep 19, 2021)

Greetings from upstate NY. I found a couple this week. A Phillips with tires that never go flat- hard rubber. I had to put some elbow grease to it to uncover a decent original bike, 3 speed with a crank that was worth the $6 paid. I also found a super nice Dyno Compe BMX "purple rain" from '95 ish. Check the cool paint job


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m surprised she didn’t make you shave that beard Shawn!!!  😛


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> I’m surprised she didn’t make you shave that beard Shawn!!!  😛



She is the reason I still have the beard! We’ll see how long it lasts though. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Sep 19, 2021)

This just came in


----------



## Astroyama (Sep 19, 2021)

Was chilling down in the dirty on the west side of Oklahoma City and acquired this head tube badge, and BMX playbill all the while sipping some tasty suds n buds at the Local 46 Brewers Union.

Next day I came across a random bicycle...so I snapped an image of this cute 20...homie had a bunch of pull wagons and trikes as well, but he so gangster and had poor English, so I only had enough courage to ask for 1 photo op quickly respectfully.    

Lastly, I visited Little Sahara Sand Dunes (Waynoka OK) again, and learned of these vintage DuneCycles.  l was told they pre-date Honda's ATC 3 Wheelers.  
The highlight of the trip was getting motion-sick while riding in this Ford twin turbo eco boost micro-truck with hella knarly sand roost and wheelied. I was only super salivating, didn't actually puke but we stopped for a few mins...I cowboyed up, we carried on!  
Ride of MY LIFE thus far...pretty sure I got sick cuz it was a sick whip, and I'm accustomed to being behind the wheel, not shot gun...felt weird like girls underwear...Cheapest Thrill Ever...Brapp!

SALUTE 2 Freqman1 and Ol'Lady.  I appreciate Yo'All.


----------



## stezell (Sep 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> On the Tail of the Dragon this weekend with my new bride. We’ve been together nine years so it was time! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1481309
> 
> ...



Congratulations to the both of you Shawn and picked up some facial hair as well!
Sean


----------



## jammer (Sep 19, 2021)

Just bought from the original owner, 1979 in pearlescent orange. He rode it a couple of times and put it in his back room with a sheet over it. It's as new, cleanest bike I've ever bought, I have one stingray that is close. I don't know much about these, I rarely buy lightweights. I'm undecided it it will fit in my collection or not but I could not pass it up.


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 19, 2021)

Picked up this Typhoon yesterday, 1973 I believe. The guy wanted $120, but ended up trading a jar of broccoli for it. We were both pretty happy with that deal as he was fresh out of broccoli, and I did not have to dig into my wallet.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2021)

flyingtaco said:


> Picked up this Typhoon yesterday, 1973 I believe. The guy wanted $120, but ended up trading a jar of broccoli for it. We were both pretty happy with that deal as he was fresh out of broccoli, and I did not have to dig into my wallet.View attachment 1481190




That's a clean 77 Cheby! Factory paint?


----------



## flyingtaco (Sep 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That's a clean 77 Cheby! Factory paint?  No it was repainted about 25 years ago so I was told


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 20, 2021)

Yesterday’s Royal Oak scores for me.

Some parts for my next pig bike build, always needing longer exerciser seat posts too, some cool klunker grips, headlight for my birthday bike, a bell and a huge sproket mussleman to make a skipper ride easier. Oh and a new project bike Sidewinder with a donor giant to get it rolling for now.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> You know I’m digg’n that trike! V/r Shawn



@Freqman1 It WILL be for sale....maybe.,, 😆


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> @Freqman1 It WILL be for sale....maybe.,, 😆



Let me know if I can afford it! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> On the Tail of the Dragon this weekend with my new bride. We’ve been together nine years so it was time! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1481309
> 
> ...



Congratulations, Shawn and Heidi!! Very happy for you both, esp since your Afghan deployments are over!!


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> 1933? ladies Harvard deLuxe I picked up yesterday. A nice original with some killer parts including a sweet pair of steel-clad wood balloon wheels. It’s got an ND model C hub which makes me think 1933. “Next to Wings” decal still hanging in.
> 
> View attachment 1480994
> 
> ...


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> 1933? ladies Harvard deLuxe I picked up yesterday. A nice original with some killer parts including a sweet pair of steel-clad wood balloon wheels. It’s got an ND model C hub which makes me think 1933. “Next to Wings” decal still hanging in.
> 
> View attachment 1480994
> 
> ...



Where were Harvard bikes made? Thanks


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 28, 2021)

neighbor said:


> Where were Harvard bikes made? Thanks



HP Snyder, who manufactured this Harvard as well as a number of other brands including Rollfast and some Hawthornes, was located in Little Falls, NY I believe.


----------

